# Afghan with Chinese Characters



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you know of any pattern available with Chinese Characters on it? Thanks.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry no. But this is an interesting idea. have you done any searches? Try google, Chinese Characters knitted afghan pattern.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

How about Happiness?
http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/crochetpatternsetc/491126/crochet_pattern_happiness_chinese_symbol_afghan_graph_for_crochet_cross_stitch_and_knitting_e-mailed_pdf/design/patterns/crochet/blankets


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I googled and came up with a number of crochet charts for filet crochet. You could use that too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is what I'm looking for and am interested in four characters, health, wealth, love, longevity. I also am looking for a pattern that gives the exact instructions because I'm so new to all of this. However, it will be interesting to try to chart something out. Thank you so much for providing this information.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Knitterwannabe, a chart is easy to use like this is done. Just knit and purl. If you start with a dishcloth you will get the hang of it easily. I am new to following patterns myself and have had great success. If you can get the symbol you can graph it yourself as you get better. Someone may have more info, but maybe this will get you started.  Ill keep an eye out for you though as I get around the web a lot (and am studying Japanese for my Henna Body Art) http://www.google.com/search?q=kanji+charts&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=JFpNT4_xD5KZhQeP3skc&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=581 has charts. Good Luck.


Knitterwannabe said:


> This is what I'm looking for and am interested in four characters, health, wealth, love, longevity. I also am looking for a pattern that gives the exact instructions because I'm so new to all of this. However, it will be interesting to try to chart something out. Thank you so much for providing this information.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Because Tunisian Crochet makes such a great grid, you have unlimited possibilities.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> Because Tunisian Crochet makes such a great grid, you have unlimited possibilities.


That is a great suggestion ParkerEliz! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Knitterwannabe said:


> Do you know of any pattern available with Chinese Characters on it? Thanks.


If you find all of the characters you want, let me know where.??

I would like to make an afghan as an engagement gift , and this would be a perfect idea.

Yjanks.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are the symbols. Good luck Ladies. You can use graph paper and make a chart to use for color changes. I have had great success this way at least  Here is variations on longevity depending on translation needs. http://www.orientaloutpost.com/shufa.php?q=longevity


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are very welcome! Enjoy and good luck!


jejazzington said:


> Thank you so very much!!


----------

